# هل هناك دعوة للقتل في الكتاب المقدس؟



## ياسر رشدى (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*انا مش هافسر ولا هاقارن بين الايات*
*فى القرأن و الكتاب المقدس و كان نفسى*
*يبقى فيه قسم للحوار المسيحى .. بس*
*منتظر التفسيرات ووجهات النظر فى الايات دى*

*في سفر يوشع 6 ((21 و حرموا كل ما في المدينة من رجل و امراة من طفل و شيخ حتى البقر و الغنم و الحمير بحد السيف 22 و قال يشوع للرجلين اللذين تجسسا الارض ادخلا بيت المراة الزانية و اخرجا من هناك المراة و كل ما لها كما حلفتما لها 23 فدخل الغلامان الجاسوسان و اخرجا راحاب و اباها و امها و اخوتها و كل ما لها و اخرجا كل عشائرها و تركاهم خارج محلة اسرائيل 24 و احرقوا المدينة بالنار مع كل ما بها انما الفضة و الذهب و انية النحاس و الحديد جعلوها في خزانة بيت الرب ))
**
منتظر الشرح و التفسير

*​*
*

​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ايات القتل و السيف فى الكتاب المقدس !!*

يوجد موضوع قديم لى هنا فى المنتدى عن الفروق فى هذه النقطة 

وأهلاً وسهلاً للنقاش حوله لتوضيح الفروق ما بينه وما بين سواه

وللتسهيل ،  أقدم الرابط الخاص به :


----------



## The Antiochian (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ايات القتل و السيف فى الكتاب المقدس !!*

*أخي مكرم وضعتَ رابطاً لا علاقة له ، ربما كنت تفتح أكثر من صفحة حينها ونقلتَ الرابط من الصفحة الخاطئة .*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ايات القتل و السيف فى الكتاب المقدس !!*




مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> يوجد موضوع قديم لى هنا فى المنتدى عن الفروق فى هذه النقطة
> 
> وأهلاً وسهلاً للنقاش حوله لتوضيح الفروق ما بينه وما بين سواه
> 
> ...


*معلش مافهمتش .. انت تتكلم عن مبدأ توريث الخطية .. اما الايات دى تتكلم عن القتل و السيف و الاستعارة (اية استعارة*
*الركوبه من اصحابها)*
*ياريت تشرحهالى ايه ايه و تسمحلى بالتعليق*
*على شرحك *​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ايات القتل و السيف فى الكتاب المقدس !!*




> *لوقا 19 ((27 اما اعدائي اولئك الذين لم يريدوا ان املك عليهم فاتوا بهم الى هنا و اذبحوهم قدامي 28 و لما قال هذا تقدم صاعدا الى اورشليم ))*


*هو انت بتتكلم بجد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طيب هات المثل اللى قاله السيد المسيح من اوله كدا واقراه
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ايات القتل و السيف فى الكتاب المقدس !!*

ألف شكر أخى الحبيب الأنطاكى 

أنا وضعته بالخطأ فعلاً ، وقد أزلته لحين إيجاد الرابط الصحيح

فمعذرة مكرراً


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ايات القتل و السيف فى الكتاب المقدس !!*

*الحرب فى العهد القديم

  ((1))خلق الله الإنسان الأول –آدم- على صورته فى الروحانية والقداسة والسلام ، فلما سقط فى العصيان ، تشوَّهت هذه الصورة الروحانية ، وإختلط بها الشر ، ثم إنتقلت هذه الحالة إلى نسل آدم ، فقتل أولاده بعضهم بعضاً ، إذ قتل قايين هابيل ، وتأصل هذا الشر ، من قتل  وحرب ، فى كل نسل آدم .

   ((2)) ثم إنتشرت العبادات الشيطانية ، بمسميات متنوعة ، وكلها يحضَّ على القتل والقتال ، إذ أن من أسماء الشيطان أنه : [ قتـّـال الناس ] يو 8: 44.

   ((3)) ولأن أساس العدل ( فى محاكمة الله ، يوم الدينونة ) هو حرية إرادة الإنسان ، فى إختيار الخير أو الشر الذى يفعله ، فإنه لا يجبرهم على ترك عبادة الشيطان ، ولا يجبرهم على عبادته ، كما لا يجبرهم على الكف عن عمل الشر ، ولا يجبرهم على عمل الخير ،لأن كل ذلك يهدم عدالة المحاكمة .( بل وحتى فى المحاكم الجنائية العادية ، لا يحاسبون من يرتكب الجريمة مُرغماً ، كأن يكون تحت تهديد بالسلاح )

   ((4)) لذلك فإن الله لم يجبر الناس على عمل الخير ، بل فقط أرسل لهم الأنبياء ، مرشدين للخير ومنذرين من يوم الدينونة ، ، ثم دعى إبراهيم ليترك أهله وشعبه ، ليجعل منه شعباًَ خصوصياً له ( هم إسرائيل التاريخية ، وأما الحالية ، فإن المسيحية لا تعترف بها دينياً ) ليرتقى –من خلالهم—بالبشرية، تدريجياً ، إلى أن يأتى المخلص الذى يخلص البشرية من سلطان الخطية وإبليس . +++ إذ أن إسلوب الله فى كل أعماله ، هو التدرج ، مثلما فى نمو الكائنات الحية وتطورها .

     ((5)) ومن خطة الإرتقاء التدريجى بالبشرية ، وبدون إلغاء حرية إرادتهم -- فيما يعبدون وفيما يختارون من خير أو شر -- أنه لم يلغى شر الحرب نهائياً ، إلاّ بعد عهد النعمة الذى فيه منح عطية الروح القدس الذى يعيننا على ما لايقدر عليه إلاّ المولودين بالميلاد الثانى ، حيث سينعم عليهم بسيف آخر ، هو سيف الروح ، أى القدرة على الأنتصار على الشر وعلى إبليس ، وليس على إخوتنا البشر المساكين.
++ وأما قبل ذلك ، فى مرحلة العهد القديم ، فقد وضع ضوابطاً للحرب ( الموجودة فعلاً كأمر واقع متسلط على كل الناس ) . 
++++ ومن ذلك أنه منع شن الحروب بغرض نشر الدين . فقد كانت الشعوب تشن الحروب لنصرة آلهتها على آلهة الشعوب الأخرى (( وذلك يُرضىِ الشيطان جداً ، لأنه ، على كل حال ، سيزيد التقتيل بين الناس ، فإنه : قتّال الناس وسفّاك الدماء ))
+++ ومنع الله نشر عبادته تحت تهديد السلاح -- بالإضافة لأنه يتوافق مع مبدأ عدالة محاكمته يوم الدينونة – فإنه يتوافق أيضاً مع  قداسة الله ، فليس من الشرف أن يرغم الناس على عبادته تحت تهديد السلاح ، بل إنه يريد أن تكون عبادته بكامل الإختيار والإرادة ، لتكون عبادة الروح والحق :- [ الله روح والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغى أن يسجدوا ] يو 4: 24.
    فإن كان ، حتى  الزواج ، يُشترط فيه رضى الطرفين ، وإلا أصبح إغتصاباً ، فكيف يقبل الله القدوس  بعبادة قائمة على القهر والإرغام ، وليس الرضى والحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 +++ لذلك ، لم يحدث مطلقاً أن أمر الرب بشن الحرب لإرغام الشعوب على الدخول فى دينه ، نهائياً ، ولا لمرة واحدة ، فإنه لا يريد مرائين مقهورين ، بل مؤمنين صادقين .


*


----------



## The Antiochian (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ايات القتل و السيف فى الكتاب المقدس !!*

*اسمح لي بالرد على الآيات التي تخص العهد الجديد وذلك لأني أضعف من إخوتي من ناحية العهد القديم فاعذر جهلي :*


> *لوقا 19 ((27 اما اعدائي اولئك الذين لم يريدوا ان املك عليهم فاتوا بهم الى هنا و اذبحوهم قدامي 28 و لما قال هذا تقدم صاعدا الى اورشليم )) *


*10. لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ جَاءَ لِكَيْ يَطْلُبَ وَيُخَلِّصَ مَا قَدْ هَلَكَ».
11. وَإِذْ كَانُوا يَسْمَعُونَ هَذَا عَادَ فَقَالَ مَثَلاً لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَرِيباً مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَكَانُوا يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ عَتِيدٌ أَنْ يَظْهَرَ فِي الْحَالِ.
12. فَقَالَ: «إِنْسَانٌ شَرِيفُ الْجِنْسِ ذَهَبَ إِلَى كُورَةٍ بَعِيدَةٍ لِيَأْخُذَ لِنَفْسِهِ مُلْكاً وَيَرْجِعَ.
13. فَدَعَا عَشَرَةَ عَبِيدٍ لَهُ وَأَعْطَاهُمْ عَشَرَةَ أَمْنَاءٍ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: تَاجِرُوا حَتَّى آتِيَ.
14. وَأَمَّا أَهْلُ مَدِينَتِهِ فَكَانُوا يُبْغِضُونَهُ فَأَرْسَلُوا وَرَاءَهُ سَفَارَةً قَائِلِينَ: لاَ نُرِيدُ أَنَّ هَذَا يَمْلِكُ عَلَيْنَا.
15. وَلَمَّا رَجَعَ بَعْدَمَا أَخَذَ الْمُلْكَ أَمَرَ أَنْ يُدْعَى إِلَيْهِ أُولَئِكَ الْعَبِيدُ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَاهُمُ الْفِضَّةَ لِيَعْرِفَ بِمَا تَاجَرَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ.
16. فَجَاءَ الأَوَّلُ قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ مَنَاكَ رَبِحَ عَشَرَةَ أَمْنَاءٍ.
17. فَقَالَ لَهُ: نِعِمَّا أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الصَّالِحُ لأَنَّكَ كُنْتَ أَمِيناً فِي الْقَلِيلِ فَلْيَكُنْ لَكَ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى عَشْرِ مُدُنٍ.
18. ثُمَّ جَاءَ الثَّانِي قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ مَنَاكَ عَمِلَ خَمْسَةَ أَمْنَاءٍ.
19. فَقَالَ لِهَذَا أَيْضاً: وَكُنْ أَنْتَ عَلَى خَمْسِ مُدُنٍ.
20. ثُمَّ جَاءَ آخَرُ قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ هُوَذَا مَنَاكَ الَّذِي كَانَ عِنْدِي مَوْضُوعاً فِي مِنْدِيلٍ
21. لأَنِّي كُنْتُ أَخَافُ مِنْكَ إِذْ أَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ صَارِمٌ تَأْخُذُ مَا لَمْ تَضَعْ وَتَحْصُدُ مَا لَمْ تَزْرَعْ.
22. فَقَالَ لَهُ: مِنْ فَمِكَ أَدِينُكَ أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الشِّرِّيرُ. عَرَفْتَ أَنِّي إِنْسَانٌ صَارِمٌ آخُذُ مَا لَمْ أَضَعْ وَأَحْصُدُ مَا لَمْ أَزْرَعْ
23. فَلِمَاذَا لَمْ تَضَعْ فِضَّتِي عَلَى مَائِدَةِ الصَّيَارِفَةِ فَكُنْتُ مَتَى جِئْتُ أَسْتَوْفِيهَا مَعَ رِباً؟
24. ثُمَّ قَالَ لِلْحَاضِرِينَ: خُذُوا مِنْهُ الْمَنَا وَأَعْطُوهُ لِلَّذِي عِنْدَهُ الْعَشَرَةُ الأَمْنَاءُ.
25. فَقَالُوا لَهُ: يَا سَيِّدُ عِنْدَهُ عَشَرَةُ أَمْنَاءٍ.
26. لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ لَهُ يُعْطَى وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ فَالَّذِي عِنْدَهُ يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهُ.
27. أَمَّا أَعْدَائِي أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ فَأْتُوا بِهِمْ إِلَى هُنَا وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ قُدَّامِي».*


*



متى :10 عدد34: لا تظنوا اني جئت لألقي سلاما على الارض.ما جئت لألقي سلاما بل سيفا.

لوقا :12 عدد51: أتظنون اني جئت لأعطي سلاما على الارض.كلا أقول لكم.بل انقساما. (52)لأنه يكون من الآن خمسة في بيت واحد منقسمين ثلثة على اثنين واثنان على ثلثة. (53)


أنقر للتوسيع...

**بالنسبة لهذه الآيات ، فالآيات لا تفصل عن جوهر الكتاب وجوهر فكر المسيح ، والدليل على ذلك أن كل التفاسير التي قرأتها في حياتي لم تعطها إلا معنيين :*
*1 - هو السيف الذي أنزله المسيح على الخطيئة ، سيف انتصارنا عليها وعلى شيطانها ، من مبدأ :*
*أفسس الأصحاح 6 العدد 17 وَخُذُوا خُوذَةَ الْخَلاَصِ، وَسَيْفَ الرُّوحِ الَّذِي هُوَ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ.*

*2 - سيف الاضطهاد والحرب الشيطانية الواقع على كل من أراد اتباع يسوع المسيح ، والمتمثل في حد الردة في يومنا هذا ، والذي تمثل سابقاً بسيوف الاضطهاد الوثني ، لكن ذلك لم يزد المسيحية إلا نمواً وازدهاراً وبركات قديسين في ملكوت السموات .
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ايات القتل و السيف فى الكتاب المقدس !!*

نعم هذا بالحقيقة ما قلته أخى الأنطاكى

ففى العهد القديم إرتفع بالبشرية إلى مستوى وضع حدود للسيف المادى ، مثل عدم نقض العهد وعدم الإغتيال

وفى العهد الجديد إرتقى بالبشرية إلى مستوى : سيف الروح ، الذى يقضى على الشيطان المسيطر على الناس ، ولا يقتل الناس أنفسهم


----------



## apostle.paul (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ايات القتل و السيف فى الكتاب المقدس !!*




> *لوقا 19 ((27 اما اعدائي اولئك الذين لم يريدوا ان املك عليهم فاتوا بهم الى هنا و اذبحوهم قدامي 28 و لما قال هذا تقدم صاعدا الى اورشليم ))*


*دا مثل يا عزيزى
بيحكى فيه المسيح حال اسرائيل اللى افتقدها الله بطرق كثيرة وفى الاخر ارسل ابنه فقتلوه 
لكن سياتى يوم الدينونة واعدائه الذين لم يملكوه عليهم سيذبحهم
يقصد بيه يوم الدينونة الاخير وهلاك كل من رفض الملك المسيح دينونته هتكون هلاك*


> *متى :10 عدد34: لا تظنوا اني جئت لألقي سلاما على الارض.ما جئت لألقي سلاما بل سيفا.*


*دا الواقع
لان المسيح لما اتى فى ناس امنوا بيه وناس لا
فانقسم البيت الواحد واصبح اعداء الانسان اهل بيته
الاب هيقوم على ابنه
والام على بنتها
فيحصل انقسام فى البيت الواحد بسبب ايمان اشخاص بالمسيح ورفض اخرين الايمان بيه
فيصبح عدو الانسان اهل بيته*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ايات القتل و السيف فى الكتاب المقدس !!*

*بالنسبة لسفر حزقيال دى رؤيا على ما سيحدث على اسرائيل
ورائ حزقيال النبى الهلاك الذى سيقع على شعب اسرائيل
ارجع للاصحاح ال8
**وَكَانَ فِي السَّنَةِ السَّادِسَةِ، فِي الشَّهْرِ السَّادِسِ، فِي الْخَامِسِ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ، وَأَنَا جَالِسٌ فِي بَيْتِي، وَمَشَايِخُ يَهُوذَا جَالِسُونَ أَمَامِي، أَنَّ يَدَ السَّيِّدِ الرَّبِّ وَقَعَتْ عَلَيَّ هُنَاكَ.*
*2 فَنَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا شِبْهٌ كَمَنْظَرِ نَارٍ، مِنْ مَنْظَرِ حَقْوَيْهِ إِلَى تَحْتُ نَارٌ، وَمِنْ حَقْوَيْهِ إِلَى فَوْقُ كَمَنْظَرِ لَمَعَانٍ كَشِبْهِ النُّحَاسِ اللاَّمِعِ.
3 وَمَدَّ شِبْهَ يَدٍ وَأَخَذَنِي بِنَاصِيَةِ رَأْسِي، وَرَفَعَنِي رُوحٌ بَيْنَ الأَرْضِ وَالسَّمَاءِ، وَأَتَى بِي فِي رُؤَى اللهِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، إِلَى مَدْخَلِ الْبَابِ الدَّاخِلِيِّ الْمُتَّجِهِ نَحْوَ الشِّمَالِ، حَيْثُ مَجْلِسُ تِمْثَالِ الْغَيْرَةِ، الْمُهَيِّجِ الْغَيْرَةِ.
4 وَإِذَا مَجْدُ إِلهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ هُنَاكَ مِثْلُ الرُّؤْيَا الَّتِي رَأَيْتُهَا فِي الْبُقْعَةِ.*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ايات القتل و السيف فى الكتاب المقدس !!*




> *((29 و  اذ قرب من بيت فاجي و بيت عنيا عند الجبل الذي يدعى جبل الزيتون ارسل  اثنين من تلاميذه 30 قائلا اذهبا الى القرية التي امامكما و حين تدخلانها  تجدان جحشا مربوطا لم يجلس عليه احد من الناس قط فحلاه  و اتيا به 31 و ان سالكما احد لماذا تحلانه فقولا له هكذا ان الرب محتاج  اليه 32 فمضى المرسلان و وجدا كما قال لهما 33 و فيما هما يحلان الجحش قال  لهما اصحابه لماذا تحلان الجحش 34 فقالا الرب محتاج اليه 35 و اتيا به الى  يسوع و طرحا ثيابهما على الجحش و اركبا يسوع ))*


*ايه علاقة النص دا بالسيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ايات القتل و السيف فى الكتاب المقدس !!*

*بالنسبة لسفر يشوع اقرا الموضوع دا حلو هيفيدك اوى 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ايات القتل و السيف فى الكتاب المقدس !!*

*حبيبي ياسر ، أعتقد أن علينا أن نفسر الآية دون اقتطاعها عن الكتاب المقدس ، وبالتالي نعتمد التفاسير المسيحية .*
*ولكن لو أردنا أن نفسرها على مزاجنا :*
*ألم تلاحظ أن الموضوع ترميزي جداً ؟؟؟؟*
*فلماذا تريد إلباس هذه الآية بالذات المعنى الحرفي ؟؟*
*أليست كلها قصة رمزية ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ايات القتل و السيف فى الكتاب المقدس !!*

*رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ السَّيْفَ بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ*​


----------



## حنا السرياني (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ايات القتل و السيف فى الكتاب المقدس !!*

*سلام ونعمة رب الارباب يهوه الهنا محب بني البشر
الموضوع لهو موضوع بسيط جدا اذا فهمناه من جميع النواحي فقرائة النصوص دون الرجوع الى المصادر الموثقه ليس بالامر الاكاديمي و لنبدء باذن الرب 
*


> *لوقا 19 ((27 اما اعدائي اولئك الذين لم يريدوا ان املك عليهم فاتوا بهم الى هنا و اذبحوهم قدامي 28 و لما قال هذا تقدم صاعدا الى اورشليم )) *


*لنرى النص كاملا
وَإِذْ كَانُوا يَسْمَعُونَ هذَا عَادَ فَقَالَ مَثَلاً، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَرِيبًا مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَكَانُوا يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ عَتِيدٌ أَنْ يَظْهَرَ فِي الْحَالِ.
 فَقَالَ: «إِنْسَانٌ شَرِيفُ الْجِنْسِ ذَهَبَ إِلَى كُورَةٍ بَعِيدَةٍ لِيَأْخُذَ لِنَفْسِهِ مُلْكًا وَيَرْجعَ. فَدَعَا عَشَرَةَ عَبِيدٍ لَهُ وَأَعْطَاهُمْ عَشَرَةَ أَمْنَاءٍ، وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: تَاجِرُوا حَتَّى آتِيَ. وَأَمَّا أَهْلُ مَدِينَتِهِ فَكَانُوا يُبْغِضُونَهُ، فَأَرْسَلُوا وَرَاءَهُ سَفَارَةً قَائِلِينَ: لاَ نُرِيدُ أَنَّ هذَا يَمْلِكُ عَلَيْنَا. وَلَمَّا رَجَعَ بَعْدَمَا أَخَذَ الْمُلْكَ، أَمَرَ أَنْ يُدْعَى إِلَيْهِ أُولئِكَ الْعَبِيدُ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَاهُمُ الْفِضَّةَ، لِيَعْرِفَ بِمَا تَاجَرَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ.
 فَجَاءَ الأَوَّلُ قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ، مَنَاكَ رَبحَ عَشَرَةَ أَمْنَاءٍ.
فَقَالَ لَهُ: نِعِمَّا أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الصَّالِحُ! لأَنَّكَ كُنْتَ أَمِينًا فِي الْقَلِيلِ، فَلْيَكُنْ لَكَ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى عَشْرِ مُدْنٍ. ثُمَّ جَاءَ الثَّانِي قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ، مَنَاكَ عَمِلَ خَمْسَةَ أَمْنَاءٍ.فَقَالَ لِهذَا أَيْضًا: وَكُنْ أَنْتَ عَلَى خَمْسِ مُدْنٍ. ثُمَّ جَاءَ آخَرُ قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ، هُوَذَا مَنَاكَ الَّذِي كَانَ عِنْدِي مَوْضُوعًا فِي مِنْدِيل، لأَنِّي كُنْتُ أَخَافُ مِنْكَ، إِذْ أَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ صَارِمٌ، تَأْخُذُ مَا لَمْ تَضَعْ وَتَحْصُدُ مَا لَمْ تَزْرَعْ. فَقَالَ لَهُ: مِنْ فَمِكَ أَدِينُكَ أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الشِّرِّيرُ. عَرَفْتَ أَنِّي إِنْسَانٌ صَارِمٌ، آخُذُ مَا لَمْ أَضَعْ، وَأَحْصُدُ مَا لَمْ أَزْرَعْ،
 فَلِمَاذَا لَمْ تَضَعْ فِضَّتِي عَلَى مَائِدَةِ الصَّيَارِفَةِ، فَكُنْتُ مَتَى جِئْتُ أَسْتَوْفِيهَا مَعَ رِبًا؟
 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِلْحَاضِرِينَ: خُذُوا مِنْهُ الْمَنَا وَأَعْطُوهُ لِلَّذِي عِنْدَهُ الْعَشَرَةُ الأَمْنَاءُ.
 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: يَا سَيِّدُ، عِنْدَهُ عَشَرَةُ أَمْنَاءٍ! لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ لَهُ يُعْطَى، وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ فَالَّذِي عِنْدَهُ يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهُ.
 أَمَّا أَعْدَائِي، أُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ، فَأْتُوا بِهِمْ إِلَى هُنَا وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ قُدَّامِي».
وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا تَقَدَّمَ صَاعِدًا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ.
فالمسيح يتحدث بالامثال هنا يا زميل و المثل كما نعرف يتكلم عن امور مجازيه و هذا الخطا الفظيع وقع فيه الشيخ الشعراوي عندما فسر مثل العذارى و كانه حادث حقيقي وقال بان المسيح تزوج ...
القتل ليس من صفات المسيح
إنجيل متى 26: 51-52
وَإِذَا وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ مَعَ يَسُوعَ مَدَّ يَدَهُ وَاسْتَلَّ سَيْفَهُ وَضَرَبَ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ، فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ.
 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ السَّيْفَ بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ!
 بل من صفاته : الوديع المحب
إنجيل متى 11: 29
اِحْمِلُوا نِيرِي عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي، لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ الْقَلْبِ، فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ.
إنجيل يوحنا 13: 34
وَصِيَّةً جَدِيدَةً أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ: أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا. كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ أَنَا تُحِبُّونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا.
اضننا انتهينا من هذه النقطه
يتبع*

​


----------



## حنا السرياني (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ايات القتل و السيف فى الكتاب المقدس !!*




ياسر رشدى قال:


> *
> متى :10 عدد34: لا تظنوا اني جئت لألقي سلاما على الارض.ما جئت لألقي سلاما بل سيفا.
> 
> لوقا :12 عدد51: أتظنون اني جئت لأعطي سلاما على الارض.كلا أقول لكم.بل انقساما. (52)لأنه يكون من الآن خمسة في بيت واحد منقسمين ثلثة على اثنين واثنان على ثلثة. (53)
> ...


*النصوص مبتوره مره اخرى و لنراها معا*

*وَمَتَى طَرَدُوكُمْ فِي هذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ فَاهْرُبُوا إِلَى الأُخْرَى. فَإِنِّي الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُكَمِّلُونَ مُدُنَ إِسْرَائِيلَ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.*
 *«لَيْسَ التِّلْمِيذُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ الْمُعَلِّمِ، وَلاَ الْعَبْدُ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ سَيِّدِهِ.*
 *يَكْفِي التِّلْمِيذَ أَنْ يَكُونَ كَمُعَلِّمِهِ، وَالْعَبْدَ  كَسَيِّدِهِ. إِنْ كَانُوا قَدْ لَقَّبُوا رَبَّ الْبَيْتِ بَعْلَزَبُولَ،  فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ أَهْلَ بَيْتِهِ!*
 *فَلاَ تَخَافُوهُمْ. لأَنْ لَيْسَ مَكْتُومٌ لَنْ يُسْتَعْلَنَ، وَلاَ خَفِيٌّ لَنْ يُعْرَفَ.*
 *اَلَّذِي أَقُولُهُ لَكُمْ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ قُولُوهُ فِي النُّورِ،  وَالَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ فِي الأُذُنِ نَادُوا بِهِ عَلَى السُّطُوحِ،*
*وَلاَ  تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَلكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ  يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا، بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ مِنَ الَّذِي  يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ وَالْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ.*
*أَلَيْسَ عُصْفُورَانِ يُبَاعَانِ بِفَلْسٍ؟ وَوَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمَا لاَ يَسْقُطُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ بِدُونِ أَبِيكُمْ.**وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَحَتَّى شُعُورُ رُؤُوسِكُمْ جَمِيعُهَا مُحْصَاةٌ.* *فَلاَ تَخَافُوا! أَنْتُمْ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ عَصَافِيرَ كَثِيرَةٍ!*
*فَكُلُّ مَنْ يَعْتَرِفُ بِي قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ أَعْتَرِفُ أَنَا أَيْضًا بِهِ قُدَّامَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ،**وَلكِنْ مَنْ يُنْكِرُني قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ أُنْكِرُهُ أَنَا أَيْضًا قُدَّامَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.* *«لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا بَلْ سَيْفًا.*
*فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأُفَرِّقَ الإِنْسَانَ ضِدَّ أَبِيهِ، وَالابْنَةَ ضِدَّ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ ضِدَّ حَمَاتِهَا.** وَأَعْدَاءُ الإِنْسَانِ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ.* *مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَبًا أَوْ أُمًّا أَكْثَرَ مِنِّي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي،  وَمَنْ أَحَبَّ ابْنًا أَوِ ابْنَةً أَكْثَرَ مِنِّي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي،*
* المسيح يتحدث عن الاضطهادات التي سنعاني  منها في هذا العالم بسبب محبتنا و طاعتنا و تبعيتنا له فمحبتنا له ستفرقنا عن اعز اقاربنا واهلنا و هذا ما يحدث لنا  اليوم و هذا الكلام لا يناقض الوصيه الالهيه القائله*
*سفر الخروج 20: 12*
*أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ لِكَيْ تَطُولَ أَيَّامُكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ *
*إنجيل متى 15: 4*
*فَإِنَّ اللهَ أَوْصَى قَائِلاً: أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ، وَمَنْ يَشْتِمْ أَبًا أَوْ أُمًّا فَلْيَمُتْ مَوْتًا *
*إنجيل مرقس 7: 10*
*لأَنَّ مُوسَى قَالَ: أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ، وَمَنْ يَشْتِمُ أَبًا أَوْ أُمًّا فَلْيَمُتْ مَوْتًا*
*ولكن الكلام موجه للاقارب الذين يكونون عثره لنا و يحاولون ابعادنا عن المسيح باي طريقه و هذا ما حصل معي شخصيا*
*لا يجب علينا ان نحب اقاربنا اكثر من الرب لان الرب يقول*
*إنجيل مرقس 12: 30*
*وَتُحِبُّ  الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ، وَمِنْ  كُلِّ فِكْرِكَ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُدْرَتِكَ. هذِهِ هِيَ الْوَصِيَّةُ  الأُولَى. *
*و اليكم بعض اقول الاباء التي نقلها لنا القمص تادرس يعقوب في تفسيره*
*القدّيس جيروم*
*(في حديثه مع أرملة): لا تحبي الرجل أكثر من الرب فلا تترمّلين، وإن ترمّلتي فما تشعرين بذلك، لأن لكِ معونة المحب الذي لا يموت*
*القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*
*ا**ن أحببنا الرب من كل القلب يجدر بنا ألا نفضِّل عنه حتى الآباء والأبناء*
*فالرب يسوع المسيح لم يستخدم اسلوب التهديد بل قال بما سيحصل لاتباعه مستقبلا
و لو اوصانا المسيح بالقتال لكنا نقاتلكم كما تقاتلونا
يتبع
*​


----------



## My Rock (6 ديسمبر 2011)

يُنقل الى  الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## My Rock (6 ديسمبر 2011)

الأخ ياسر رشدي، صاحب الماوس الفولاذي القادر على النسخ واللصق دون حتى التفكير. اخينا في الله نحييك على هذا المجهود العظيم الذي بذلته لنصرة دين الله، نحييك على هذه الخطوة إذ إخترت أن تغلق تفكيرك وتكتفي بال copy & paste...

نحييك على تدليسك وإسلوبك الإقتطاف، إسلوب "لا تقربوا الصلاة".. حياك الله وبياك يا علامة عصرك..

نحييك على عدم مقدرتك بالإتيان بدليل واحد يحلل فيه الكتاب المقدس قتل الكفار.. نحييك على فشلك بالإتيان بقتل اي شخص لا يؤمن بإيمان الكتاب المقدس.. حياك الله وبياك يا علامتنا فكل النصوص التي اتيت بها هي مقتطفة بتعمد كمحاولة لتغيير معناها..

نحييك على إستلاسمك لإستعمال العقل وإنضمامك لقطيع الجهلة، إذ لم تأتي بجديد بل سلمت أغلى ما أعطاك الله من نعمة، نعمة العقل، لقطيع البلهاء للحكم والتكلم عنك..

صدقني انك اسد وشهم و بطل الأبطال.. فما فعلته لم يفعله غيرك من العاقلين... نعم فلم يسلم اي عاقل عقله بهذه الطريقة ولم يكتفي اي عاقل بأن ينسخ ويلصق دون ان يقرأ النص او أن يذكر شاهده...

يا حسافة عليكم يا حسافة..


----------



## حنا السرياني (7 ديسمبر 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *في سفر يوشع 6 ((21 و حرموا كل ما في المدينة من رجل و امراة من طفل و شيخ حتى البقر و الغنم و الحمير بحد السيف 22 و قال يشوع للرجلين اللذين تجسسا الارض ادخلا بيت المراة الزانية و اخرجا من هناك المراة و كل ما لها كما حلفتما لها 23 فدخل الغلامان الجاسوسان و اخرجا راحاب و اباها و امها و اخوتها و كل ما لها و اخرجا كل عشائرها و تركاهم خارج محلة اسرائيل 24 و احرقوا المدينة بالنار مع كل ما بها انما الفضة و الذهب و انية النحاس و الحديد جعلوها في خزانة بيت الرب ))*​


*اول مره اسمع عن سفر اسمه سفر يوشع؟؟!!!!*
*ابدء بالشرح بحسب ضعفي باذن الرب*
*ما فعله يشوع بهذه الشعوب كان بامر الهي فان هذه الشعوب مشهوره بخطاياها العظيمه جدا و بسبب خطاياها العظيمه ارسل عليهم الرب بني اسرائيل لكي يعاقبهم على خطاياهم كما عاقب العالم بالطوفان و كما عاقب الرب سدوم و عاموره بسب خطاياهم و كما عاقب بني اسرائيل نفسهم بالبابليين و الاشوريين الذين قتلوا البعض و سبوا البعض و نهبوا اورشليم و احرقوها و لنرى معا كيف كانت هذه الشعوب السبعه*
*سفر التثنية 7: 1*
*مَتَى أَتَى بِكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أَنْتَ دَاخِلٌ إِلَيْهَا لِتَمْتَلِكَهَا، وَطَرَدَ شُعُوبًا كَثِيرَةً مِنْ أَمَامِكَ: الْحِثِّيِّينَ وَالْجِرْجَاشِيِّينَ وَالأَمُورِيِّينَ وَالْكَنْعَانِيِّينَ وَالْفِرِزِّيِّينَ وَالْحِوِّيِّينَ وَالْيَبُوسِيِّينَ، سَبْعَ شُعُوبٍ أَكْثَرَ وَأَعْظَمَ مِنْكَ، *
*سفر يشوع 3: 10*
*ثُمَّ قَالَ يَشُوعُ: «بِهذَا تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ اللهَ الْحَيَّ فِي وَسَطِكُمْ، وَطَرْدًا يَطْرُدُ مِنْ أَمَامِكُمُ الْكَنْعَانِيِّينَ وَالْحِثِّيِّينَ وَالْحِوِّيِّينَ وَالْفِرِزِّيِّينَ وَالْجِرْجَاشِيِّينَ وَالأَمُورِيِّينَ وَالْيَبُوسِيِّينَ *
*(1)*
*كانوا يقدمون اطفالهم ذبائح لاصنامهم*
*فقد كانت هذه العاده من طقوس عبادات هذه الشعوب و قد حذر الرب الاسرائيلين من فعل هكذ اشياء*
*سفر اللاويين 20: 2*
*وَتَقُولُ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمِنَ الْغُرَبَاءِ النَّازِلِينَ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَعْطَى مِنْ زَرْعِهِ لِمُولَكَ فَإِنَّهُ يُقْتَلُ. يَرْجُمُهُ شَعْبُ الأَرْضِ بِالْحِجَارَةِ. *
*سفر التثنية 12: 31*
*لاَ تَعْمَلْ هكَذَا لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ، لأَنَّهُمْ قَدْ عَمِلُوا لآلِهَتِهِمْ كُلَّ رِجْسٍ لَدَى الرَّبِّ مِمَّا يَكْرَهُهُ، إِذْ أَحْرَقُوا حَتَّى بَنِيهِمْ وَبَنَاتِهِمْ بِالنَّارِ لآلِهَتِهِمْ. *
*و استمرت هذه العاده حتى بعد عصر يشوع*
*سفر الملوك الثاني 23: 10*
*وَنَجَّسَ تُوفَةَ الَّتِي فِي وَادِي بَنِي هِنُّومَ لِكَيْ لاَ يُعَبِّرَ أَحَدٌ ابْنَهُ أَوِ ابْنَتَهُ فِي النَّارِ لِمُولَكَ *
*سفر الملوك الثاني 3: 27*
*فَأَخَذَ ابْنَهُ الْبِكْرَ الَّذِي كَانَ مَلَكَ عِوَضًا عَنْهُ، وَأَصْعَدَهُ مُحْرَقَةً عَلَى السُّورِ. فَكَانَ غَيْظٌ عَظِيمٌ عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ. فَانْصَرَفُوا عَنْهُ وَرَجَعُوا إِلَى أَرْضِهِمْ. *
*يتبع*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 ديسمبر 2011)

حنا السرياني قال:


> *اول مره اسمع عن سفر اسمه سفر يوشع؟؟!!!!*​
> ​


​ 
*نعم ... اول مرة تسمع عن سفر يوشع !!!!!*

*هاهو سفر يوشع 6 من موقع معتمد*
http://st-takla.org/Bibles/BibleSearch/showChapter.php?book=6&chapter=6


*الاخ حنا هل انت قسيس ام محاور ام هاوى !!؟*

*وقد وعدت الاخ روك بعدم الاكمال على ان يغلق او يحذف احتراما له و لشعور اخوتى المسيحين*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*اسمه سفر (يشوع) يا أخ ياسر وليس سفر (يوشع)*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 ديسمبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *اسمه سفر (يشوع) يا أخ ياسر وليس سفر (يوشع)*


*ماشى خطأ لسرعة الكتابة*
*ولا يحتاج للتعليق هكذا و كان يمكنه التصحيح*
*ببساطة للخطأ الاملائى او حتى تجاوزه*
*فالمضمون واضح*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*مالك كده مستعجل يا أخ ياسر؟ خير اللهم اجعله خير*


----------



## حنا السرياني (7 ديسمبر 2011)

> *الاخ حنا هل انت قسيس ام محاور ام هاوى !!؟*


 *انا اصغر عبد للمسيح في هذا المنتدى *


> وقد وعدت الاخ روك بعدم الاكمال على ان يغلق او يحذف احتراما له و لشعور اخوتى المسيحين


*ساضع ردود ضعفي على الموضوع لانه تاتينا اسئله كثيره عن نفس الموضوع و ردودي ستكون قصيره نظرا لقلة وقتي*​


----------



## just girl (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*متابعة.. . *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (8 ديسمبر 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ماشى خطأ لسرعة الكتابة*
> *ولا يحتاج للتعليق هكذا و كان يمكنه التصحيح*
> *ببساطة للخطأ الاملائى او حتى تجاوزه*
> 
> *فالمضمون واضح*​


 


أخ ياسر:

اعتقد بهذا التعليق من ماي روك (نحييك على عدم مقدرتك بالإتيان بدليل واحد يحلل فيه الكتاب المقدس قتل الكفار.. نحييك على فشلك بالإتيان بقتل اي شخص لا يؤمن بإيمان الكتاب المقدس.. حياك الله وبياك يا علامتنا فكل النصوص التي اتيت بها هي مقتطفة بتعمد كمحاولة لتغيير معناها..)

بالتأكيد لا يقصد به مجرد خطأ في الطباعة! المضمون هو ما يثير الحفيظة، فالمسيحيين يرفضون بشكل قاطع ونهائي اي "تدليس" و "تأويل" في الكتاب المقدس لجعله مصدراً لسلب أرواح وأنفس البشر....


----------

